# thermo pro tp20



## willy appleseed (Dec 19, 2016)

what are your thoughts or experiences with the thermopro tp20 thermometer?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm not familiar with that therm, but it looks like a better choice than a Maverick to me.

Hopefully someone who has one will see this & give you a better answer.

Al


----------



## willy appleseed (Dec 22, 2016)

thanks Al went with this unit it arrived today will try it next week very good site appreciate all the wisdom


----------



## barefooter (Jan 10, 2017)

I got one yesterday. did some hot and cold testing with it and they are right on. so we will see what the smoker says this weekend


----------



## willy appleseed (Jan 10, 2017)

I have used it a few times since i got it and it works good easy to set up also using it right now have a deer loin in smoker and also a store bought ham getting more smoke flavor for ham and string beans thanks for reply


----------



## texasredbeard (Jan 20, 2017)

Mine arrives today, is there anything else i need to do or check besides the hot and cold test?  Thanks.


----------



## barefooter (Jan 20, 2017)

test it and start using it


----------



## thermopro (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello All,

Glad you are all enjoying the product, please feel free to contact myself anytime if you have any questions for concerns about our products, I am here to help!

Thanks,

Dillon

ThermoPro


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 17, 2017)

Everything is sounding good so far. I may just break down and buy one. I'm liking the, warranty. Thank you for sharing and keep us posted.


----------



## Crazy Carnivore (Apr 30, 2018)

I have the TP-20 and first time out worked like a champ. My only question is when a probe is used to monitor meat temperature, how far in does the probe need to be inserted?
Any answers are greatly appreciated!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2018)

Crazy Carnivore said:


> I have the TP-20 and first time out worked like a champ. My only question is when a probe is used to monitor meat temperature, how far in does the probe need to be inserted?
> Any answers are greatly appreciated!



You want the tip of the probe to be in the middle of the thickest part of the meat.
You can see in this photo that the tip is just about right in the middle of this pork loin.
It would be the same with any other piece of meat.






Hope this helps!
Al


----------



## Crazy Carnivore (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you so much!


----------



## bangstick (May 16, 2018)

Love my TP-20. Granted, my probes started reading erratically a few months after I received them so I called ThermoPro and told them what was happening. The CS rep asked a couple of questions and then asked for my address. Two new probes in the mail only a couple of days later. Still working like a champ. I would definitely recommend their products.


----------

